# Beau Technique vs Volkswagon polo GTI new car protection detail



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This car has been talked about for some months now between me and the owner. 
There was delays on the building of these specific vehicles which caused a knock on effect over months but, finally the car had arrived and was needing some love and protection. 
A clay / cleanse and sealant routine by *Beau Technique* was on the cards with a little work on the interior and engine compartment and remove the dealer number plates for some pressed metal plates from dubmeister.
On with the before pictures...























































Due to the weather, finding an appropriate time to schedule the car in etc Amir had to use it as it was hence the amount of build up on the wheels and exterior in general.
The usual preperation process was endured and started from the wheels and tyres which were cleaned with *Autosmart smartwheels* and various brushes...




























These were rinsed throughly to ensure all grime and wheel cleaner was entirely removed.
Vehicle was then snowfoamed with a mixture of *Autobrite direct supa snowfoam* and *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* to really loosen the grime and strip any forms of dealer polishes from the painted surfaces...










This was left to dwell for a few minutes to ensure the cleaner would really loosen the road grime.
Whilst dwelling all relevant knooks and crannies were cleaned / agitated with a soft natural hair brush...



















This was then rinsed throughly as to not drag any hasrh dirt across the paint during the washing stage.
Wheel arches / engine bay and door shuts were all treated to *Meguiars super degreaser* and aggitated with various brushes prior to a thorough rinse off...



















Once all was rinsed it was time for the wash which consisted of 2 bucket wash with grit gaurds, *Valetpro posiedons carnauba wash* shampoo and soft non silicone based Z sponge...










Once rinsed again it was time to apply *Autosmart tardis* tar remover and left to do its trickery for a few seconds before wiping off with a microfibre towel...










Tardis was also used to remove the glue which held the original number plates on.
Vehicle was rinsed again then given claybar treatement with *dodo juice supernatural clay* and *dodo juice born slippy* clay lube.
Very minimal amounts of contamination on the paint which was something new to me as working on Volkswagon cars years ago, so many were covered in industrial fallout...










Vehicle was rinsed a final time then dried with *Autosmart waffle towel* and *Autosmart tango* as drying aid then a final blow dry with a warm air dryer to get all water out of awkard areas...










At this point I moved onto the interior which in all fairness was very tidy other than a few dusty areas and various bits on the carpets.
Whole interior was vacuumed and cleaned with *Meguiars all purpose cleaner*, all knooks and crannies were brushed with *Meguiars sidelock detail brush*.
Inteior glass was cleaned with a waffle towel and *Meguiars glass cleaner* and fabric gaurd applied...





































Doorshuts were cleaned with *dodo juice need for speed cleaner wax*.
Time to turn the attention back to the exterior of the car.
Engine compartment was dressed with *Zaino Z16* and wiped with a microfibre towel.
Various external trim was dressed with *Autosmart trim wizzard*, arches were dressed with *Autosmart highstyle*, tyres dressed with *Zaino Z16*, extrerior glass was cleaned and sealed with *Permanon glass cleaner and sealant AIO*, wheels sealed with *smartwax rimwax*, these recieved another coat of spray sealant to ensure they were well protected.
Exhausts were cleaned with *Meguiars NXT metal polish* and 00 wire wool then spray sealed.
Vehicles paint received *Poorboys world white diamond* glaze then topped off with *Collinite 476s* which is a very durable paste wax come sealant last step product ( LSP ).
New pressed metal plates from dubmeister were fitted ( number plate removed for customer confidentiality purposes )

And now for some after shots for your admiration...


















































































Cracking little car and by the sounds of things a nippy and nimble one at that...


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

great work scott :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice wee car...much better after you have worked your magic..

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice,


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice and good write up.

Not fancy permanon's lsp?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work Scott excellent little cars these

Baz


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one - car looks sporty! :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car that.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice one Scott :thumb: 

:doublesho Look at those seats, straight out of a MK1 GTI, very nice touch :thumb:


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Scott, Firstly for being patient with me as we started discussing this detail more than 6 months ago for which you patiently answered all my questions and secondly for letting me alter the job after you came out to see me in Nottingham. 

The car looks alot better in the flesh these pictures don't do your work justice. The car looks a thousand times better then when i collected it, All of 2 weeks and 1100 Miles ago. :lol:

No doubt i will see you again in a few weeks. :thumb:

P.S I would love to have a copy of the last picture so i can use it as my avatar.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Daniel1991 said:


> great work scott :thumb:


Cheers.



The Cueball said:


> Looks like a nice wee car...much better after you have worked your magic..
> 
> :thumb:


Looks cracking in the flesh. Thanks.:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice,


Cheers.



amiller said:


> Very nice and good write up.
> 
> Not fancy permanon's lsp?


This was one of the many LSP's we discussed as I carry a couple of permanon variants.



Auto Detox said:


> Nice work Scott excellent little cars these
> 
> Baz


Cheers Baz:thumb:



Corsa D-Driver said:


> Nice one - car looks sporty! :thumb:





s3 rav said:


> Lovely car that.


Cheers both. Certainly is a cool little thing.



888-Dave said:


> Nice one Scott :thumb:
> 
> :doublesho Look at those seats, straight out of a MK1 GTI, very nice touch :thumb:


It does have a retro vibe with the interior trim. Cheers.



big_amir said:


> Thanks Scott, Firstly for being patient with me as we started discussing this detail more than 6 months ago for which you patiently answered all my questions and secondly for letting me alter the job after you came out to see me in Nottingham.
> 
> The car looks alot better in the flesh these pictures don't do your work justice. The car looks a thousand times better then when i collected it, All of 2 weeks and 1100 Miles ago. :lol:
> 
> ...


Never a problem Amir. Glad your happy with it. Ping me your email address and I will forward a few pics onto you:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Scott, looks better than new now.:thumb:


Richard


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Top job,Looks great in white.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work scott :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Brilliant work mate, love this car.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Nice work Scott, looks better than new now.:thumb:
> 
> Richard





pete001 said:


> Top job,Looks great in white.





Pride & Performance said:


> very nice work scott :thumb:





horned yo said:


> very nice





Matt MD said:


> Brilliant work mate, love this car.


Cheers all. Most appreciated:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work.... 

However, the more I see this car (and similar cars) the more I wonder what ever happened to the small car world.... Damn H&S going mad... It's almost as big as a golf, and looks like a scricco (sp)...

Tope work though fella :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work....
> 
> However, the more I see this car (and similar cars) the more I wonder what ever happened to the small car world.... Damn H&S going mad... It's almost as big as a golf, and looks like a scricco (sp)...
> 
> Tope work though fella :thumb:


Cheers.:thumb:
Apparently, these are the same size as the original mk1 golfs. Only companies that offer small cars now are the likes of toyota, kia etc. Even the VW fox isnt that small.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers buddy.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice work Scott, you've made that dub look how it should, awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

looking good scott.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive got the 60 plate golf gti (which by the way is no where near as good as the mk5 gti) as a hire car just now and I would go for the polo. It looks the exact same inside. What a wee car - oh good work too


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Really like this pic.
It looks like a Beau technique logo on the lower bumper.

possibly accidental? but i think it looks good.:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Purple Haze said:


> nice work Scott, you've made that dub look how it should, awesome!!!





swiftjon said:


> looking good scott.





JJ_ said:


> Ive got the 60 plate golf gti (which by the way is no where near as good as the mk5 gti) as a hire car just now and I would go for the polo. It looks the exact same inside. What a wee car - oh good work too





steview said:


> Lovely mate :thumb:


Cheers guys. All the comments always means a lot:thumb:



pogo6636 said:


> Really like this pic.
> It looks like a Beau technique logo on the lower bumper.
> 
> possibly accidental? but i think it looks good.:thumb:


:lol: Purely accidental. Its the watermark on the bottom of the picture.:thumb:


----------

